# POC has jumped the Shark



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

POC is ruined from success, like Austin, Gruene Hall and the Salt Lick

the shear number of people and weekenders with little or no on water experience has ruined the joy of fishing and boating in the area. every jackass with enough income to get a 7 year loan to buy his Alumacraft and take his drunk arse buddies out for a day has reached the point of no return.

its no fun anymore during the Summer, even weekdays. This ***** cut me off and drove thru four waders tight to a shoreline Wed. at Sunday Pass. he had a full 200 yards of channel to traverse the other direction but by God he had his mind made up and was taking his route. no common sense or general knowledge of boating etiquitte or just didnt give a shat. 

i ask you active fishermen to be aware of the idiots out there and watch your kids


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sounds like east galv bay lol 10 dip****z to 1 serious fisherman


----------



## texasredzz (Jun 9, 2016)

If you think POC is bad, try fishing the Laguna Madre.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

ol' possum....your 88, enjoy your life, could be worse. Boom is right tho, everybody does not need to have kids.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep it's a mess out there. Tempted to get a cane pole and join my fellow old timers at the retention pounds around town even then you have to pack a piece to protect yourself.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sure there are idiots like that on every body of water.

Has boat traffic out there lessened since Harvey hit Sunday Beach or did they find a new drunk island?


----------



## FlusherK (Nov 20, 2012)

There have always been bad actors on the water, just more of em and they got money, read fishing reports and will be at all the well known spots.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

My opinion is that it's a lack of on the water education combined with all to prevalent devil-may-care attitude of a lot of folks these days.

Most of us who grew up on the water, did so with a father, uncle or older brother educating us on safety, etiquette and, then and only then, how to catch fish. Now, I see a lot of people who are first generation boat owners. Their fathers never had one and neither did any of their friends' fathers. The good side of that is we have a (hopefully) growing middle class. The bad news is they have no foundation of boaters education. Add to that the anonymous world of the internet and what that has done to large portions of our population. They think "I'll never see them again so why do I care about angering them."


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Got rid of our house down there*

After 25 enjoyable years and took our act to Venice LA - don't have that problem anymore - lots more quality fish too --

I loved POC when all it was was a fishing town - now the 30 somethings with oil money in their pockets and egos to match can have it as far as I am concerned -

Half the idiots down there can't tell you where Tom and Jerry's is --


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Still, POC is a ghost town compared to Port Aransas. I saw a line of cars 2.4 miles long, waiting to board the Aransas ferry. 
Two summers ago. And a black pirate ship wandering around with 50 or more tourists on board? Wow.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

POC was a great escape 30 years ago. Now, its a testosterone boat, yeti stickered s*** show. IMHO


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> POC was a great escape 30 years ago. Now, its a testosterone boat, yeti stickered s*** show. IMHO


Yep, I hope it doesnâ€™t spread to Seadrift anytime soon.


----------



## Capt.MJ (Jul 1, 2016)

Rockfish2 said:


> Yep, I hope it doesnâ€™t spread to Seadrift anytime soon.


I cant help but think that the "big lodge" in Seadrift is partially to blame for the growing number of people down there. Definitely not the best kept secret on the gulf coast anymore.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Heâ€™s not talking or concerned with Port A. Poc has been like this for the last 15 plus years. Late 80â€™s thru 2000 or so (Iâ€™m 46) was golden to me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It started happening in Matagorda about 15 years ago... it's not going to stop.. That is the only reason I sold my place down there.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You have to wonder about those huge, expensive bay boats launching out of POC in recent years, blasting ACDC music from a half mile away. Is that some kind of adrenalin thing? i know Bon Scott's music was once popular at POCO tournament late night shindigs. Or, another theory, maybe these guys never got to sleep last night, they're on a two-day jag running on Crown, adrenalin and high-speed cruising.


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

when i was a kid we spent weeks on Goose Island and would launch daily with no effort, now fights break out at the ramp due to the shear number of inconsiderate morons. i do not fish on weekends at either place from June thru Sept...yes POC is no secret


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Capt.MJ said:


> I cant help but think that the "big lodge" in Seadrift is partially to blame for the growing number of people down there. Definitely not the best kept secret on the gulf coast anymore.


Agreed, Iâ€™ve noticed a definite change over the last few years but itâ€™s still way better than POC. For now.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Iâ€™ve really noticed a change over the last 10-15 yrs in POC, there used to be massive grass flats with matching schools of tailing reds, not so much now. Like everything else itâ€™s getting crowded and over fished, almost impossible on a Saturday anymore.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It started happening in Matagorda about 15 years ago... it's not going to stop.. That is the only reason I sold my place down there.


Yea it did and came on strong. I only fish it during the week now, and still at times it's busy.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I have been fishing in POC for 15 years and I wish I could have seen it in the 80s and 90s. Like most of said there has been a pretty good change in the past years. More and more people park their boat with 100 feet of you and think that is far enough even when there is ample room further on down the shoreline. I guess I am just always in their spot. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Shoreline burning is definitely the thing to do these days. Have never seen so many boats running inbetween groups of waders as I did in far west Matagorda last weekend.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

When we moved away from POC in August 1996, there were maybe local eight guides, if you counted Cody Adams commuting from Palacios. We didn't even lock our doors at night, or while shopping in Victoria or Port Lavaca. I didn't see one new house being built there in the early '90s. None. 

I think Bill Tiggert coined the phrase, "Best kept secret on the coast." Not sure. Instead, it's the worst-kept secret. 
It probably didn't help that POCO has been held there for many years.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good Lord dude, where have you been the last 20 years??SURPRISE!!!!


ol'possum said:


> POC is ruined from success, like Austin, Gruene Hall and the Salt Lick
> 
> the shear number of people and weekenders with little or no on water experience has ruined the joy of fishing and boating in the area. every jackass with enough income to get a 7 year loan to buy his Alumacraft and take his drunk arse buddies out for a day has reached the point of no return.
> 
> ...


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

texasredzz said:


> If you think POC is bad, try fishing the Laguna Madre.


You got that right....the weekends suck now.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

not sure how to take that "Alumacraft" comment! I own one!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Deer30 said:


> not sure how to take that "Alumacraft" comment! I own one!


Yea, kind'a what I was thinkin' an' I was fishin' there when many on here hadn't even been born yet...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Been fishing POC for over 50 years and have watched its demise year after year. I haven't unloaded a boat there in quite some time.

Hell, in the early 90's I had to leave El Campo at 3:30 in the morning to get to the ramp and be able to unload and then run in the dark to get to my spot, and it's only gotten worse and will continue to do so.

I have seen and have had it happen to me, a boat actually idle up to ask if we're catching any fish. "Well we were you moron." 

It's not going to get any better fellas. But the 60's, 70's, 80's and part of the 90's were really good there.

I try to stay away from POC proper now and just take more time going across the big bay than to have to deal with the circus there.


TH


----------



## Tailchsr (Jun 2, 2018)

Try Seadrift and San Antonio Bay. Just down the road from POC and much less crowded. Great fishing, too. My good friend and I wore out our arms on Reds last Fall. They hit anything we had in the tackle box. All released. And yes, we had the spot to ourselves.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I bet the native American Indians were down in POC 350 years ago in their yaks saying this **** is gettin baaaaad!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Ya'll come on down to SPI if you want to see a bunch of people that don't know what they are doing or just don't care.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I know it is hard to believe but this last weekend was WORSE than Memorial day as far as I am concerned. I got so ****** that by 11:30 I quit and headed back to the house and that says alot because Matagorda has been my stress free place for 18 years. Fishing the wall near POC/airport flats on Saturday we were anchored up and out of the boat to go wade when not 1, not 2 but 3 boats came within a 100 yds of us both upwind (1) and the other 2 downwind where we were already wading. 

At a different spot where we were wading a boat that was anchored up fishing up on the edge of the grass some 500 yards (2 coves) away upwind, decided to pull their anchor and idle right down into the cove we started wading...then one of the guys in our group heard one of them say....do you think those guys are going to wade into our fishing spot...despite the fact that we were there before them. They fished for 10 minutes maybe then pulled anchor and did 2 complete doughnuts trying to get the boat up on plane in calf deep water....a 20 plus foot v-hull boat at that and all I could do was shake my head at the IDIOT.


----------



## bigjordy01 (Apr 10, 2015)

boom! said:


> I bet the native American Indians were down in POC 350 years ago in their yaks saying this **** is gettin baaaaad!


LOL


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Every circus has its clowns...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

POC jumped the shark years ago ...


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

You guys are always in my spot, wading in my boat lane, blocking my spot at the bait shop, and always in a bad mood when I see you. If you can't appreciate AC/DC from my more than ample sound system, then you need to just chill out.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Could you at least quit playing _Highway to Hell _at high volume? 
Change up your tune selection a little? :headknock


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Trouthappy said:


> Could you at least quit playing _Highway to Hell _at high volume?
> Change up your tune selection a little? :headknock


:rotfl:


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Tailchsr said:


> And yes, we had the spot to ourselves.


Keep talking about it on the interwebs and see how long that lasts...


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

First time down there was 78 or 79 when they opened Matagorda Island to the public and I fell in love with the place. BIL was a coastie stationed there around the same time frame.
Camped at the old coast guard ruins and or the end of the oil field cut behind it. Rented trailers from Crouch & Dirty's(owner) and a friend's house who sold out last year(went to Seadrift) . Even bought a acre over on the Peninsula for camping rights. Quit going around the end of the 90's early 2000's. Do a drive by once and a while and grab a tall boy @ Alvin's and sit down at a picnic table down at the park and drink and remember when .


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

It has gotten so much worse even from when I was growing up. As soon as I could drive me and buddies would head over from Port Lavaca to fish and duck hunt every chance we got. Some of the areas we used to kill LOTS of ducks at you can't even put a spread out at because somebody is running by you every 15 minutes. It really got bad around 2012-14. Now I don't even attempt to go down there to fish unless it's a Monday or Tuesday. Wish I could have seen it in the old days like my dad and grandpa talk about. When you could fish pringle and not see another boat. Even as a kid I can remember going out to Sunday beach every Sunday after church and knowing all 20 boats there and no middle aged men blasting rap music and people throwing wakes.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Porky said:


> First time down there was 78 or 79 when they opened Matagorda Island to the public and I fell in love with the place. BIL was a coastie stationed there around the same time frame.
> Camped at the old coast guard ruins and or the end of the oil field cut behind it. Rented trailers from Crouch & Dirty's(owner) and a friend's house who sold out last year(went to Seadrift) . Even bought a acre over on the Peninsula for camping rights. Quit going around the end of the 90's early 2000's. Do a drive by once and a while and grab a tall boy @ Alvin's and sit down at a picnic table down at the park and drink and remember when .


We started camping on Matagorda Island when the Feds ran it, maybe 1977, we'd stay five days and were the only campers. Had our pick of the duck ponds. Today the state runs it, you draw a pond and duck guides will poach your pond, hike in from the bay, leaving hunters there. Not entirely legal. We rented Crouch's trailer in POC starting in 1988 and he charged $20-40 dollars, depending on how thirsty he was. In 1991 he called and said, "the house next door is open for rent, better move in." We did, the rent was $250 a month. What a great neighbor Jimmy was. Quite an experience, putting the kids through POC Elementary. Great school. They rode their bikes or walked. If they wanted a coke, they could visit Alvin's about 15 blocks away.


----------



## Tailchsr (Jun 2, 2018)

You mean things have changed in POC?

http://www.benkocian.com/Ben_Kocian/Items_for_sale/Pages/Humorous_Illustration.html#0


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Saturday morning, the big flat on the middle grounds looked like Astroworld back when I was a kid. Iâ€™m used to seeing boats all over the flat. There were probably close to 100 people wandering aimlessly, bait buckets in tow. I never came off plane, just reduced speed, rounded back toward Matagorda, and was on my dock at 9:30 AM.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Yup*



Trouthappy said:


> We started camping on Matagorda Island when the Feds ran it, maybe 1977, we'd stay five days and were the only campers. Had our pick of the duck ponds. Today the state runs it, you draw a pond and duck guides will poach your pond, hike in from the bay, leaving hunters there. Not entirely legal. We rented Crouch's trailer in POC starting in 1988 and he charged $20-40 dollars, depending on how thirsty he was. In 1991 he called and said, "the house next door is open for rent, better move in." We did, the rent was $250 a month. What a great neighbor Jimmy was. Quite an experience, putting the kids through POC Elementary. Great school. They rode their bikes or walked. If they wanted a coke, they could visit Alvin's about 15 blocks away.


We'd set up tent, bring over a 55Gal drum of freshwater and stay a week, swam in the gator infested ponds to take a bath --Cavallo was deep back then - caught lots of Monster shark/Tarpon and bull reds sittin on a lawn chair swattin mosquito's at nite - had it to ourselves for a loooong time --lots of folks don't know that those potholes off the sand at the pass are freshwater not salt - (or at least brackish depending on tides and rain) good enough to wash the daily sweat /sand and salt off -- didn't need no motel back then, we had to have bumped elbows more than a few time back then - but then again I was pretty anti-social - haven't changed much either:rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the biggest thing we're seeing is general population increase. Everywhere along the coast is "worse" with that and the growing middle class able to afford boats. It's sad but there's no stopping this train. Really stresses me out wondering what things will look like when my kids are my age.



spotsndots said:


> I know it is hard to believe but this last weekend was WORSE than Memorial day as far as I am concerned. I got so ****** that by 11:30 I quit and headed back to the house and that says alot because Matagorda has been my stress free place for 18 years. Fishing the wall near POC/airport flats on Saturday we were anchored up and out of the boat to go wade when not 1, not 2 but 3 boats came within a 100 yds of us both upwind (1) and the other 2 downwind where we were already wading.
> 
> At a different spot where we were wading a boat that was anchored up fishing up on the edge of the grass some 500 yards (2 coves) away upwind, decided to pull their anchor and idle right down into the cove we started wading...then one of the guys in our group heard one of them say....do you think those guys are going to wade into our fishing spot...despite the fact that we were there before them. They fished for 10 minutes maybe then pulled anchor and did 2 complete doughnuts trying to get the boat up on plane in calf deep water....a 20 plus foot v-hull boat at that and all I could do was shake my head at the IDIOT.


I fished there Sunday evening close to dark, not a single boat in sight. I went that direction once on a Saturday morning and nope nope nope nope not doing that again....



Trouthappy said:


> We started camping on Matagorda Island when the Feds ran it, maybe 1977, we'd stay five days and were the only campers. Had our pick of the duck ponds. Today the state runs it, you draw a pond and duck guides will poach your pond, hike in from the bay, leaving hunters there. Not entirely legal. We rented Crouch's trailer in POC starting in 1988 and he charged $20-40 dollars, depending on how thirsty he was. In 1991 he called and said, "the house next door is open for rent, better move in." We did, the rent was $250 a month. What a great neighbor Jimmy was. Quite an experience, putting the kids through POC Elementary. Great school. They rode their bikes or walked. If they wanted a coke, they could visit Alvin's about 15 blocks away.


I was in the back of Mark's truck when we went into #5 to scout late on a Saturday morning, ran up on a group of poachers. Guide had dropped them off and left. He was talking to the clients who were obviously oblivious and the guide hauled *** up in his boat and jumped out and walked in. He told them he thought the whole area was closed so it was ok.... lol yeah right. They obviously packed up and left.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



ol'possum said:


> POC is ruined from success, like Austin, Gruene Hall and the Salt Lick
> 
> the shear number of people and weekenders with little or no on water experience has ruined the joy of fishing and boating in the area. every jackass with enough income to get a 7 year loan to buy his Alumacraft and take his drunk arse buddies out for a day has reached the point of no return.
> 
> ...


My first trip to POC was 1979, I'm showing my age now. The first year Matagorda island was open to public hunting. They posted it in the chronicle, I was there with my john boat loaded in the back of my truck, dog, guns and decoys. I came out of the light house pond my first morning with my 9 bull sprigs and a canvas back. We had a point system, last duck to hit 100 points was the limit. My canvas back put me at 190 points legally. But when the crowds started showing in masses(many moons ago), I quickly moved on to Port Aransas and Baffin Bay. I only return now for the solitude of a tarpon trip. 99.999% of the people are in the bay or offshore. But not in tarpon ally, I still fish it without a single boat around. POC was ruined a long long time ago.


----------



## Txjames (Oct 11, 2017)

I am sure I will get told how wrong I am about this, especially since at my advanced age I couldn't possibly know anything, but how can you expect to come on the internet and constantly post pictures and stories and other dialog and NOT expect others to want to join into the fun? I mean its human nature when one takes an interest in something to want to do well in it. So, a guy buys a boat and is learning, and he sees an internet post about a guy wearing his arms out on redfish in St. Charles Bay, where do you think that novice fisherman wants to go? Learning when and where to run a boat and how not to run between a group of waders is something that was leaned from other anglers on water many years ago. There's very little, if any, dialog between fishermen on the water now for various reasons, part of which is attitude of some anglers. 
Example: In the 70's and 80â€™s there were no trolling motors on saltwater boats. If a group of birds started working, everyone knew to get up wind and take a turn drifting through and then make a WIDE circle back for a subsequent drift. If someone broke protocol, another angler would diplomatically school him on etiquette and thus; the student became the teacher for the next guy. Now days people will drop a troll motor over and move right in front of other boaters. In fact, within casting distance. Now if you try to say something to someone, you run the risk of getting a cussing. Same thing as pulling up on someone and asking about catching fish. Some people actually just donâ€™t know that might tick someone else off but calling them a moron is no way to educate them and make things better in the future. My point being that one can turn an etiquette issue into a cordial learning experience or turn it into a nasty exchange of words. Attitude.
I donâ€™t fish weekends and havenâ€™t for many years and I spend the majority of my time on the water in the winter. That said, I really donâ€™t encounter heavy traffic on the water like some of you are describing, however I see it at the ramps. (I live between two 2 businesses with ramps) I am not trolling you guys here, I am just saying that â€œback in the dayâ€ we didnâ€™t tell a bunch of people where we were catching fish because we didnâ€™t want a bunch of company with us like you have now. I get that it is exciting to start catching fish on a consistent basis and that one wants to share his experience about it. But with sharing that experience comes unintended consequences that have to be tolerated and treated as teaching opportunities if possible. Or, just enjoy your success and keep it to yourself. 
Likewise, now there are videos being sold and constantly hyped online touting â€œlearn in one video what would otherwise take years on the water to learnâ€. Stuff like that may well shorten the learning phase of â€œcatching fishâ€ but are they teaching â€œetiquetteâ€ and how approach a drift line or a group of waders? I agree that now days there are financing options that allow one to purchase a 50 thousand dollar plus boat for 200 dollars a month for 12 years. That opens up the availability to lot of people and combined with the candidness of reports online, the result is a significant increase the numbers of people showing up at the ramps to get in on the fun. Even more concerning to me is that some of the newer vessels are capable of attaining speeds that are beyond the ability of some skippers who own them. 
Please understand that my post here is not mean spirited, its just a perspective and is only based what Iâ€™ve observed over the past 50 or so years. If you tell everyone and anyone about all the fun your having, then you really shouldnâ€™t be surprised when they want to become a part of it.


----------



## salt-addict (May 14, 2018)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> POC was a great escape 30 years ago. Now, its a testosterone boat, yeti stickered s*** show. IMHO


Sure was. Great times down in POC back then. 2 eggs over easy, with sausage n toast at 5:30 in the morning at Striker's was my got to before launching out at Bobby's Bait at first light. I fished down there for 20 years growing up, haven't been back in 15.


----------



## salt-addict (May 14, 2018)

Gulfgoose said:


> Wish I could have seen it in the old days like my dad and grandpa talk about. When you could fish pringle and not see another boat.


You would of loved it. I grew up fishing POC in the 80's...haven't found another place that I can compare it to and probably never will.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

salt-addict said:


> Sure was. Great times down in POC back then. 2 eggs over easy, with sausage n toast at 5:30 in the morning at Striker's was my got to before launching out at Bobby's Bait at first light. I fished down there for 20 years growing up, haven't been back in 15.


Stryker burger for lunch with the hand cut unpeeled fries after a five hour morning wade was my go to. Cold beer around 6 at HJ after an afternoon chasing reds out of the boat in the back bay shorelines. Standard weekend (weekdays when I could) from 16-25 years old til 98â€™ or so.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I will also say this, it is not just the weekend warriors. I have noticed a large uptick in guides as well. I dont know if they are new guys on the block or guides from Rockport. Each guide brings 4 people. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

salt-addict said:


> Sure was. Great times down in POC back then. 2 eggs over easy, with sausage n toast at 5:30 in the morning at Striker's was my got to before launching out at Bobby's Bait at first light. I fished down there for 20 years growing up, haven't been back in 15.


Fond memory of Strikers. The wife and i would walk there for breakfast, throw open a couple of windows in a norther to let out the thick cigarette smoke. A bucket on the floor, catching a roof leak. The bathroom seldom worked. One winter day on the marshy side of their parking lot, there was a fat rattlesnake warming up on an old broken sidewalk. Left him alone. One time a friend arrived, for breakfast we parked the boat in the parking lot with others. After Vietnam he was in pain many years from a bullet wound in the spine, and drank to control it. He climbed up in my boat, pulled out his fifth of bourbon, and I counted 17 gulps. He set it down and sighed, and people around us didn't raise an eyebrow. At Bobbie's Bait I ended up buying Delmer's 22-foot Aquasport shrimpboat for $1,500 dollars. It had a faithful Johnson 150 outboard and trailer. It took oven cleaner, to remove those big shrimper numbers off the side of the boat. Next year with it, I ran offshore and won the STAR tournament kingfish.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We used to bet on the drunks being able to walk across the rolling floor in Striker's lol. The sober people had problems.


TH I've seen 5 bucket days in Striker's during a bad thunder storm. Even had rain water in my CFS plate. 


Good times.


I remember my Dad taking me to Melba's on the ICW when I was only 4 then Carla took care of that. Neat pulling the boat up, tying off and going inside.


TH


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

What would John Mellencamp say?

_17 has turned 65. I'm surprised that we're still livin'._


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

The salad bar, fried shrimp, iced tea, and burgers were quite good at Strykers. The slightly aerated floor was a nice touch also. Thought Clarks on the ICW was going to be great, but we came crawling back to Stryker's rather quickly. Having Lee Richter work on the Merc was great entertainment as well. Loved POC then, and miss her now.


----------



## Tigerhead52 (Oct 9, 2016)

I blame a lot of this on advancements in equipment and technology. Years ago you had to really WANT to be a fisherman. No trolling motors, no tunnel hulls and jackplates, no GPS or sonar, no cell phones, and no internet. A push pole was solid wood and weighed 30lbs! 

Now anybody with a line of credit can go wherever they want to in a bay or marsh that they've never been in before in their life. Once a greenhorn makes a trip with a guide, any apprehension he had about venturing out is gone. He still doesn't know how to catch fish, or behave on the water, but he can crowd you and the fish with the best of them. 

That being said, I just want to thank God I was born when I was, where I was, so that I was able to enjoy nature the way it was meant to be enjoyed. I actually feel sorry for young people today. Particularly those who were born with the same passion for the outdoors as I was but never got to experience it the way I did.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Was Strykers the small cafe in the parking lot of an L shaped motel(late 70's/early 80's)?
Used to launch at a small ramp next to a bait stand..not Froggies or FCenter

Still remember going out to Bird island and fishing with my ol man.Didnt remember any houses on the island but there was maybe a few. Amazed how it has grown out there now!


----------



## salt-addict (May 14, 2018)

Couldn't of said it any better Tigerhead. 

The ol timers down there (70's thru early 90's) might remember might grandfather and his identical twin brother, Robert and Eddie Debowski. They fished POC very often during this time. We had a lot with a couple old trailers on it a few blocks north of Bobby's Bait for about 25 years or so. All we ran was a flat bottomed boat pushed by a 25hp Evinrude which we loaded up in the back of the truck. I got some old pictures I need to go through of some epic fishing trips with my dad ,uncle and grandfather. This thread has brought back some great memories. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya'll haven't even mentioned eating at the Fishing Center......that was fun.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

In 1988-90 they had a hamburger place almost across the street from the Coast Guard station. And a little beach. We anchored, waded ashore with the kids, ordered huge burgers inside. Later it was a shell shop. 

Lots of stories with Jimmy Crouch, our neighbor. And Lee Richter.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with a lot of the posts in this thread but it really comes down to population and number of fishermen out there these days. Heck Friday used to be quiet, not anymore its just like Saturday now.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Texas' population increased by more than three million people since the 2010 census.
When and where are these extra boats supposed to fish?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They're jumping the shark in POC this morning. We stayed away from the boat ramps. Yesterday some of those super-fast boats were burning flats just for kicks, taking shortcuts across shallow flats where I caught good fish the day before. Leaving prop scars in the grass, too. Saw several 60-foot rooster tails behind boats. And that was on a Friday...


----------



## mbr9935 (Sep 3, 2012)

El Pescador boats used to have their annual tournament in POC. Used to stay at the Tarpon Inn. That was mid-90's. Poco Bueno may have been the start of the "big" crowds.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Trouthappy said:


> They're jumping the shark in POC this morning. We stayed away from the boat ramps. Yesterday some of those super-fast boats were burning flats just for kicks, taking shortcuts across shallow flats where I caught good fish the day before. Leaving prop scars in the grass, too. Saw several 60-foot rooster tails behind boats. And that was on a Friday...


Agreed but youâ€™re drama like always (last/your previous post, you opened it up again. Lame).



mbr9935 said:


> El Pescador boats used to have their annual tournament in POC. Used to stay at the Tarpon Inn. That was mid-90's. Poco Bueno may have been the start of the "big" crowds.


I agree with you on this bud when Poco went â€œwelcome to the tent if you canâ€ back in early 90â€™s. Been there done with that but not in a long time. Have fished hard there as a teen in the 80â€™s til 2005 or so. Not so much anymore.


----------



## hookemfaster (Apr 22, 2018)

*Mo' folks, not mo' fishing space.*



Trouthappy said:


> Texas' population increased by more than three million people since the 2010 census.
> When and where are these extra boats supposed to fish?


Texas population 1950 - 7, 776,000
Texas population 1980 - 14,230,000
Texas population today - 28,704,000
Projected for 2050 - as high as 54,000,000

Last I checked, the available water to fish has not kept up with the population growth. Soon will probably will have to make a reservation to fish, all catch and release, have your buddies over afterwards for a tofu fry.


----------



## texan4ever (Jun 17, 2018)

There is no secret place anymore. Our kids will suffer the most.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

TrueblueTexican said:


> After 25 enjoyable years and took our act to Venice LA - don't have that problem anymore - lots more quality fish too --


So...when the stupid get's too thick, the "Trueblues" head East? J/K :rotfl:

I'm truly thankful that we had the opportunity to live our entire lives huntin, fishin and killin stuff to eat on this coast before it got so cool to do so. But then again, we didn't know anything else.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

ol'possum said:


> POC is ruined from success, like Austin, Gruene Hall and the Salt Lick
> 
> the shear number of people and weekenders with little or no on water experience has ruined the joy of fishing and boating in the area. *every jackass with enough income to get a 7 year loan to buy his Alumacraft* and take his drunk arse buddies out for a day has reached the point of no return.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh. I have seen so many fish/ski boats with 6-8 people in them tied to the channel markers or anchored in the middle of the channels its not evening funny. I am all for everyone fishing and sharing the water but use some common sense.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Poco Bueno may have been the start of the "big" crowds.


 It might have played into it since POCO has been there since 1969 or 70. But what got POC was articles in the Chronicle about what a great place POC was and how there are no crowds yada yada yada.

Then the money started showing up, Fondren was already there, big houses were built, etc. Unless another Carla comes through there it's not going to change and we really don't need another Carla so those who "have" to live there have to deal with the crowds.

Harbormaster said it best. "we had the opportunity to live our entire lives huntin, fishin and killin stuff to eat on this coast before it got so cool to do so."

Amen to that.

It really doesn't seem that long ago when there were no crowds there, but it really has been a very long time.

TH


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*me too*



Porky said:


> First time down there was 78 or 79 when they opened Matagorda Island to the public and I fell in love with the place. BIL was a coastie stationed there around the same time frame.
> Camped at the old coast guard ruins and or the end of the oil field cut behind it. Rented trailers from Crouch & Dirty's(owner) and a friend's house who sold out last year(went to Seadrift) . Even bought a acre over on the Peninsula for camping rights. Quit going around the end of the 90's early 2000's. Do a drive by once and a while and grab a tall boy @ Alvin's and sit down at a picnic table down at the park and drink and remember when .


I was a part of the first public hunting brigade in 79' I think it was. And it was awesome. no mas for me. stopped going in the 90's.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*POCO*

the poco had a lot to do with it, plus news paper and magazine writers didn't help either. i found out about it in the Houston chronicle in 79' maybe 78'. but there weren't many people in the world back then. I was 18 and had it all to myself.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

While this thread is still alive. I remember a small shack serving food that was located on the corner of the parking lot behind Doc's Dock.
What was the name of that place ? 

Someone told me they moved and it turned in Josie's. Is that true ?


Though off the subject somewhat, I remember when there was no bridge at San Luis Pass and dad would drive down the beach from surfside and we would fish Cold pass for flounder . That area was a major rookery for the birds on both sides of the pass.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

You talking about Carmine's Cajin Kitchen - now that place was dinner and a show - wonder what ever happened to Larry and Carmine???

y'all can complain about crowds, etc.... but bottom line is water's have always been crowded and it is not the crowds (think about what the crowds do - keep people coming, bring essential services to areas, yada yada) what there needs to be is more education on how not to be an ignoramous, and show a little decency to the folks out there.... Yelling does not good, and if y'all pack it in, you are doing the pilgrims a favor.



Porky said:


> While this thread is still alive. I remember a small shack serving food that was located on the corner of the parking lot behind Doc's Dock.
> What was the name of that place ?
> 
> Someone told me they moved and it turned in Josie's. Is that true ?
> ...


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Carmine died of lung cancer last year. Larry is still living, but was in poor health the last I talked to her. They moved to Ala on an Indian reservation.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> We used to bet on the drunks being able to walk across the rolling floor in Striker's lol. The sober people had problems.
> 
> TH I've seen 5 bucket days in Striker's during a bad thunder storm. Even had rain water in my CFS plate.
> 
> ...


You remember Pat's Alley?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I remember playing under Pat's Alley in the sand when my granddaddy would go have a beer with his buddy's.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Porky said:


> While this thread is still alive. I remember a small shack serving food that was located on the corner of the parking lot behind Doc's Dock.
> What was the name of that place ?
> 
> Someone told me they moved and it turned in Josie's. Is that true ?


Yes, it was where Sister's is now. Cookie and Josie owned that property and moved to 7th and Adams as it grew.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> You remember Pat's Alley?


Was that the beer joint on the ICW? I don't remember much about it other than we stopped there when I was a kid and had boiled shrimp and Dr. Pepper. My Dad had Lone Star lol.

TH


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Thatâ€™s sad about Carmine. Was wondering how they were doing when I was down there a few weeks ago and passed by their old place. Lots of good memories eating at Carmineâ€™s. She was always super nice and willing to cook something up if we got in late and the lights were on.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Was that the beer joint on the ICW? I don't remember much about it other than we stopped there when I was a kid and had boiled shrimp and Dr. Pepper. My Dad had Lone Star lol.
> 
> TH


Yes, there in the middle of town. Had a boat lauch then and the bar was sitting on pilings. It was a favorite spot after a morning wade. Back in those days there was a restaraunt on the water where the fishing center is.

Pats sold in the 70â€™s and was renamed, but I cant remember the name to save me. There were three boat launches then, and none of them were crowded.
I bought a house down there is 1985 and got out of there in 1991, when I thought it was getting too crowded. Man it is 10 x worse now.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Back in those days there was a restaraunt on the water where the fishing center is.


That was Melba's I'm pretty sure. Then yes I remember Pat's but I don't remember it from the 70's but then I didn't turn 18 until the summer of 75 

I miss that first ramp as you come into the ICW from West Matty. Had a bait camp...was it Dots? It had a female name just been too long.

You and I are close in age. I'll be 61 pretty soon and I'm just glad we got to see and fish POC as it was back in the day.

TH


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> In 1988-90 they had a hamburger place almost across the street from the Coast Guard station. And a little beach. We anchored, waded ashore with the kids, ordered huge burgers inside. Later it was a shell shop.


That was the Beachcomber. The Turks owned it. The burgers were so good.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I remember The Beachcomber.


TH


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

This is why I do not fish weekends. Rockport area is just as bad on holidays and weekends.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> This is why I do not fish weekends. Rockport area is just as bad on holidays and weekends.


You're lucky. POC is bad 7 days a week. 

TH


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

As someone who lives near POC(within 15 miles), And works at a bait camp there. I completely enjoy the weekends watching the circus of new boat owners launching/trying to maneuver around docks. God forbid you run out of live shrimp. Got any shrimp? I swear I hear that at least 100 times per day. 


I haven't been here nowhere near as long as most of you have, But in my short time of living here I've watched it turn into a bigger circus every year.
I have lived in POC for maybe 5 months then I had to get the hell out and move to the lane. where I have lived 95% of my life. Minus all the tweakers the lane is very quiet and close to charlies when I do want to fish.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Unfortunately for the locals, the lane is only known for the tweakers. 

Iâ€™ll be down that way not to long from now. Will have to learn some new areas around seadrift.


----------



## saddleblanket (Mar 29, 2005)

*check the classifieds for lot on Lane Rd*

I have a lot on Lane road in Shoalwater Flats in the classifieds. Had it since the 80's .... best view on the TX coast as a cabin on the lot will look straight down the cut into Shoalwater and across Espiritu Santo bay.

Chk it out


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

fish4food said:


> Unfortunately for the locals, the lane is only known for the tweakers.
> 
> Iâ€™ll be down that way not to long from now. Will have to learn some new areas around seadrift.


Seen a few scoping out the Charlieâ€™s parking lot late at night before. At least thatâ€™s who I suspect was driving around in a truck without a boat checking out trucks and trailers and then leaving. Or maybe Iâ€™m too cynical.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Rockfish2 said:


> Seen a few scoping out the Charlieâ€™s parking lot late at night before. At least thatâ€™s who I suspect was driving around in a truck without a boat checking out trucks and trailers and then leaving. Or maybe Iâ€™m too cynical.


Greeeeeeeat. I used to launch there for long camping weekends because it felt safer. I remember a guy left his wallet and truck keys on the ramp ledge once, heard he came back that evening and both were still there nothing taken.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Just spent a month fishing POC. Clark's dock is still a mess. Pickle fell through the dock on the south side of the ramp, but he didn't seem to be hurt. And he's a skinny dude compared to most. Watch out for their dock planks. Somebody saw a kid repairing them last year, and he was throwing the old nails in the shell parking lot, either out of ignorance or just for ****z and giggles. Lots of rusty nails out there. And, somebody swiped my pinfish trap near the cleaning table the last day, I left it there too long. Lots of big pinfish under that cleaning table, but they don't work nearly as well as croakers. Our best day was slinging spoons in the surf; Miss Amy and I had 25 trout you didn't have to measure, 15 mackerel and 10 sharks. One day I sat with five captains at Clarks and the general consensus was that the redfish hadn't really arrived this year, at least in June. Still no non-ethanol gas in POC; the local distributor doesn't carry it and the captains say Speedy's could care less, although their gas turnover at least is high. We got out of town just as the firecracker crowd was arriving.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

ol'possum said:


> POC is ruined from success, like Austin, Gruene Hall and the Salt Lick
> 
> the shear number of people and weekenders with little or no on water experience has ruined the joy of fishing and boating in the area. every jackass with enough income to get a 7 year loan to buy his Alumacraft and take his drunk arse buddies out for a day has reached the point of no return.
> 
> ...


Name one waterfront community that has not fell victim to "crowding"? I grew up in Kemah when it was a few mom and pop restaurants, a handful of bars and a bunch of shrimp boats. Now it's a yacht basin and tourist trap where the "fresh seafood" is Tilapia and Basa Catfish from Chinaâ€¦

Sergeant, Matagorda, Rockport, Port Aâ€¦ All ruined to some degree by overdevelopment.

It's kind of sad but I have fond memories of the Clear Creek Inn, Joe Lee's and Robinson's where you actually ate "fresh seafood".


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Name one waterfront community that has not fell victim to "crowding"? 

Palacios.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

LaddH said:


> Name one waterfront community that has not fell victim to "crowding"?
> 
> Palacios.


I will give you that. I have always thought Palacios is one of the last "good" investment areas. Port Mansfield would probably number two.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Sabine Pass? Haven't been down there in years


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> I will give you that. I have always thought Palacios is one of the last "good" investment areas. Port Mansfield would probably number two.


We had one of the first "shacks" on Big Bayou in Barroom Bay built somewhere around 1967 I believe. I was a young lad then and my Dad loved fishing the POC area. I have a head full of stories and photos to back the trips up too with some of my closest friends we shared those little mud islands with. I learned how to drive a boat when I was about 12 I guess, a Cotton Harris scooter with a fifty horse Mercury bought around '69. Around 1973 or so Dad said it's getting a little wild down here, time to move on. Saw a guy run a big cruiser looking boat between our little island and the next one west one time and piled up in a grand way. The driver ended up having a heart attack and almost died that day and would have if one of our party hadn't hauled him top POC. The shack started getting broken in to more often and just trashed, probably punks. A couple of times fishermen would pry a piece of tin off the side and enter and leave a few dollars in our grocery chest we kept there. Always had some vienna sausages and canned drinks for emergencies, they even played domino's and left thank you notes. At least they didn't tear the door up and take a dump on the floor. Like I said we moved on, the state was getting wise on squatters and we avoided demolition of the shack by painting some numbers on the side of it. Old man walked away from it and it never got torn down for years. He gave some guy from Cuero the keys to it and told him he could have it. The posts were still visible where it stood ten years ago. Pat Hawes hauled the lumber over there on his shrimp boat when we built this thing. That tells the old timers how long ago this was. Played shuffleboard at Pats Alley while my dad wet his whistle with his buddies, always got a Dr. Pepper and those Hostess chocolate cup cakes at Jeco's for the ride home. When we hit the city limits going passed Howard Lewis's place I always told him I wish we were just getting here. I could have lived in that shack. POC is to me what an eight lane highway is to an armadillo, ain't going there if I don't have to. Hope nobody takes that personally, I'm told I am the one with the problem. I'm sure there's plenty of enjoyment left there. I sure had mine just in a different time. Then I got to live at Shicke Point. One lane shell road in and about a half a dozen residents. They wouldn't even send a school bus down there for one kid because the road was so bad and it was also Calhoun County. County Commissioner said I ain't fixing a fishing trail. Man we had some flats back then. Conch shells are tough on four ply tires. Billy and I were the only high school kids out there the rest were retired people, mostly from Hughes Oil Tools and just a couple of I don't know where they came from types. Dad joked about Tobacco Road and Shicke Point being about the same. El Campo Club was there and Port Alto was across the bay but after summer it was just us. Left there in 2007, I guess 33 years total. I haven't driven out there in two years maybe three. It evolved into what it is now. That's all I have to say about that. Yep, might kick around Palacios and find you a fairy tale place. I was at Lowes Market a while back and saw a Subaru station wagon with a bunch of bumper stickers on it and one caught my eye. It said " Come to Palacios....and do nothing". Hmm, define nothing.


----------



## Jake_12 (Jul 31, 2016)

It does not help that they hold entirely way to many tournaments during the summer . From mom and pop tourney to pro to oilfield and everything in between . I wish it was possible to limit tourneys during the summer . Iâ€™m all for a good fishing tourney, but I wish more tourneys would go the live weigh in route although it is more expensive. Not only is it already crowded during the summer you have every kid in there dads boat running full throttle to their â€œ tourney holeâ€ with absolutely 0 boating experience ! I ONLY fish poc on week days actually mon- Thursday. And maybe late Sunday eve . Shift work is the only reason I own a boat if I was forced to only fish weekends Iâ€™d sell it and start beach fishing again like I did back in the day !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Itâ€™s been plenty crowded with spring break! 
And now that kids are off another week due to school being cancelled, lots of folks are staying even longer. 

During the week isnâ€™t to bad


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Owned a camp at what is now called Shoalwater flats ( I think ) from 85 to 2000 or so. It was paradise until Charlies put in a double ramp. The fishing went from uncrowded /awesome to worse than galveston/crappy. I miss the old days but couldnt care less about the freak show it is now. If I never saw another 27 year old with a 80,000 flats boat that thought his sheet didnt stink and a note that his ego signed, it would be too soon


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

If I never saw another 27 year old with a 80 said:


> &#128079; amen


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*POC in the 80's*

I fished offshore out of POC during the 80's. POC was a quiet place back then. Very little traffic.

I didn't bay fish that much, we enjoyed offshore more. I would fish as far out as the City Service rigs (40 Miles). I could fish all day and may only see one or two other boats.

I haven't been there in over twenty years and from the war stories I here about the place, I don't want to see that place again.

Great memories!!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

stumpgrinder3. If I never saw another 27 year old with a 80 said:


> LOL..that is spot-on Sir! Funny but true.
> 
> Hey, y'all know this thread is 2 years old right?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

POC has been ruined for better than a decade, I fished and hunted it in the 80's and 90's. won't get near it now, and baffin is "rookie USA zoo" as well. the 2 most crowded bay systems on the coast. i can find more seclusion on Galvetraz. Bigger, deeper and can get away from the crowd. I fish alone often, as in no boats around. things have gotten way out of control. :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Captain Marty said:


> I fished offshore out of POC during the 80's. POC was a quiet place back then. Very little traffic.
> 
> I didn't bay fish that much, we enjoyed offshore more. I would fish as far out as the City Service rigs (40 Miles). I could fish all day and may only see one or two other boats.
> 
> ...


Cptn I have to point out how cute the short shorts are, LMAO:rotfl:, I remember those days. i have a bunch of pics the same. everything goes full circle, they are coming back in style, but I'll pass, keeping my longer shorts. :rybka::texasflag


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Texas population has doubled since 1980. You would think that would mean double the number of people on the water, but it's obviously way more than that - so something else is at work.

Personally, I think technology advances are the real driving forces. Fishing POC "back in the day" was hard, at least compared to now. You had to love it, really love it, to be a regular. Trucks and outboards were simpler, but they also aged a lot sooner. If you didn't have some mechanical aptitude, you were a lot more likely to have a disaster trip than you are today. And with no cell phone, no VCR/DVR, and very limited television, there wasn't much to do in POC but fish, sleep, and (shudder) read. Throw in the fact that you couldn't pick up a cell phone and call a few buddies to find out if they were catching fish, or look at a satellite image on your cell phone. Not to mention things like really good sunblock, mosquito repellent, Yeti coolers, etc. making camping trips a lot less harsh.

Put it all together, and it adds up to a lot more PITA innocent bystanders deciding to come down to give it a try. And as more of them came, people started building more creature comforts on land, and the whole cycle fed itself. It's not surprising that the people in boats are inconsiderate of others - they aren't the same people that were down there in the 70's and before. They don't love it the same way we did. They're drawn to the water, just like they are drawn to all the hill country rivers. But it's a whole different thing for them.

I can guarantee you on thing: if all these people had to drive down in a 1970's vintage truck, towing a 1970's vintage boat and outboard, without a cell phone to call for help or the Internet to entertain them when they got off the water? The bays wouldn't be nearly as full as they are. We might have double the boat traffic, because of double the number of people. Buy we wouldn't have 10X the boat traffic.

You can't put the genie back in the bottle, though.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Good point as usual Mr. Jetty
I was lucky enough to be given some POC state water snaps yesterday
they are still there for those that know how.
I know of places still undiscovered or overlooked by the masses


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

rainbowrunner said:


> LOL..that is spot-on Sir! Funny but true.
> 
> Hey, y'all know this thread is 2 years old right?


Yes, but I stick with my thoughts from this morning


----------

